# At least our weatherman is not this bad



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Closets have doors on them for a reason........


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Are you sure that's not the weather gal?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

LMFAO!!! that is great!!! And weather men wonder why they have a bad rap


----------

